# Anyone an Amanda Palmer fan?



## victordantes (Dec 23, 2017)

For anyone who hasn't heard of her, she's a songwriter, professional punk-cabaret performer and all around weird person. Pretty great stuff, but not for everyone.
I've been a casual fan of her stuff for a long time but I was implored to read/listen to her (audio)book. So i've been at that for a while. 
She talks a lot about getting in touch with a community, with how connecting with like-minded people on the internet isn't as vacuous as I had believed it was. And since that's what I've been experimenting with in this community, I figured poking for some interest could lead me in the right direction. Shout into the darkness and see if anyone raises their hand in response.


----------



## ayoitskuzya (May 29, 2018)

I was a rather rabid Dresden Dolls fan back in the day and that subsequently lead me to follow Amanda's solo efforts. She's been rather miss than hit for me though. I just want her and a piano. I really enjoyed _Piano is Evil_ as a companion to _Theater is Evil_ though. I thought TiE was too overproduced for her sound.


----------



## victordantes (May 31, 2018)

ayoitskuzya said:


> I was a rather rabid Dresden Dolls fan back in the day and that subsequently lead me to follow Amanda's solo efforts. She's been rather miss than hit for me though. I just want her and a piano. I really enjoyed _Piano is Evil_ as a companion to _Theater is Evil_ though. I thought TiE was too overproduced for her sound.




So I actually haven't been back on this forum in like... 4 months. I'm lucky to have just popped on randomly out of curiosity and didn't actually expect such a recent response!
I had finished listening to her book and it gave me plenty to think about and I dabbled in her music for a little longer but moved onto other stuff. 
She is gonna be releasing a new album soon along with a tour, we'll see how that one turns out


----------



## ayoitskuzya (Jun 5, 2018)

victordantes said:


> So I actually haven't been back on this forum in like... 4 months. I'm lucky to have just popped on randomly out of curiosity and didn't actually expect such a recent response!
> I had finished listening to her book and it gave me plenty to think about and I dabbled in her music for a little longer but moved onto other stuff.
> She is gonna be releasing a new album soon along with a tour, we'll see how that one turns out


I didn't even realize how old this post was when I made the response, lol. New to the forums here. But yeah--maybe it'll be decent. I'd like that. I certainly miss the sound she had years ago.


----------

